# China 78 : Brazil 88, Yao scored 16 pts



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

China 78: 
Yao, Ming(24mins) 16 pts 6 rebs 1 ast
Yi, Jianlian(33mins) 19 pts 12 rebs 2 blks
Wang, Zhizhi(19mins) 6 pts 5 rebs 1 ast

Brazil 88:
Barbosa(35mins) 20 pts 4 rebs 6 asts
Anderson Varejao(33mins) 12 pts 8 rebs 3 asts

yao's second game since april
wang's first game since his last injury
first time yao and wang play together since 2001

attached pictures are:
1) Yao tried to block brazil center
2) Yi tried to block Barbosa


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

better than 11pts.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

He was obviously far from being fully recovered thus he was playing very cautiously, that's why he couldn't score at will in the recently two games.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Good progress by Yao, I expected that from him and im also impressed of Barbosa.


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

> Yi, Jianlian(33mins) 19 pts 12 rebs 2 blks


this guy sounds better,anyone know who he iz?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

sdfgtrew said:


> this guy sounds better,anyone know who he iz?


He has his own Rockets board fandom.. look around at the sigs until you find it!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

sdfgtrew said:


> this guy sounds better,anyone know who he iz?


Surely, you jest.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hm... i guess yao is slowly progressing but this is not good news to Team Yao(aka China) with their best players playing they still lost........ :whatever:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

bronx43 said:


> Surely, you jest.


:laugh:

I finally got to catch my boy Yi in action, and he did not disappoint. I would say one of his biggest improvements is his hands. There was one play where a Chinese player threw a rocket pass right underneath the basket, and it looked like it was heading straight our of bounds, but Yi somehow managed to grab onto it, took it up and got fouled.

One thing he could improve on is his finishes around the basket. Right now he's just going for dunks everytime, and in the NBA there's a lot of shot blockers that are waiting to make an example out of you.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Well I guess if he is progressing 5pts a game.. he'll be fine by training season.. i just really hope this foot injury doesnt have a negative effect on his game.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I finally got to catch my boy Yi in action, and he did not disappoint. I would say one of his biggest improvements is his hands. There was one play where a Chinese player threw a rocket pass right underneath the basket, and it looked like it was heading straight our of bounds, but Yi somehow managed to grab onto it, took it up and got fouled.
> 
> One thing he could improve on is his finishes around the basket. Right now he's just going for dunks everytime, and in the NBA there's a lot of shot blockers that are waiting to make an example out of you.


My biggest problem with him is that he's got no post moves. He's not a great back-to-the-basketball type of player like Yao is. Right now, he's got a decent jumper around the freethrow and he can catch passes under the basketball and put it up.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

It's probably a reach, but does anyone have any +/- stats for these games? Because they would probably be the best indicator of Yao's performance.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Thx for keeping me update. Yi is a great prospect, it would be good if we can get him on this team. We would have a Chris Bosh like PF.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Anybody know where to get these stats from? What about Sun Yue? Does ESPN play all the games?


----------



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

you can go to www.fiba2006.com to check out the stat

sun, yue is in the chinese team final roster,
6-9 pg/sg 1985

i think you can see all the usa team games on espn,
but other teams? i doubt


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> hm... i guess yao is slowly progressing but this is not good news to Team Yao(aka China) with their best players playing they still lost........ :whatever:



Isn't Team Yao the official name for Yao's personal business team? I think it's based in the US. I don't think Team Yao = China.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> Isn't Team Yao the official name for Yao's personal business team? I think it's based in the US. I don't think Team Yao = China.


well what i mean is Yao IS the *TEAM* in china everything revoles around him so its like his team you know?


----------

